# 09 Versa P0745 - Dealership Shop Failure



## r81984 (Nov 27, 2017)

So my cousin's 09 Versa has a check engine light and cant pass emissions. 
He also said it shifts hard in 1st gear. 

Anyways, they took the car to the Nissan dealer and paid $80 for a diagnosis. 
The Nissan Dealer said the code was P0745 and that he needed to change the pressure solenoid in the transmission. They said it was not worth fixing as it was too much work. 

Anyways, from a 5 second google search you can see that P0745 could be a failed voltage drop resistor or the pressure solenoid. The drop resister is in series to the solenoid and either could cause the code. P/N 31037-AN100


Had to go to a different dealer to buy it, bought the resistor for $69.85 and replaced it and the problem is magically fixed. The old one was cracked so I am sure it got moisture inside and shorted. 
On a side note, they gave me the $69.85 price over the phone and when my aunt went there to buy it, they tried to upsell it for $99. She had to call them out on their scam and then they said they made a mistake and it was $69.85. 

But the main point is for $80 diagnosis they lied about doing a diagnosis and all they did was just plug in their scan tool for 5 seconds. They easily and quickly could have checked the ohms on the resistor to try and rule that out first. 
Nissan dealers are horrible and incompetent. 
It really pisses me off that one dealer was incompetent and then another tried to overcharge my aunt. 

-------------------------------
For those interested. 
Error Code: P0745 
Possible causes: bad Transmission Drop Resistor or bad Transmission Pressure Control Solenoid 
Drop Resistor P/N 31037-AN100 and it is around $70 from a Nissan Dealer 

On a 2009 Nissan Versa, the drop resistor is located directly below the black fuse box right next to the battery. 
To get to the drop resistor you need to: 
1: Remove the air intake 
2. Remove the battery 
3. Unclip the black fuse box and push it out of the way. 
4. Remove the bracket that holds the black fuse box. 
5. Then monkey a socket in below to reach the two screws on the drop resistor. It is not easy to reach. The screws also hold the air intake bracket. 


This is where it is located from the top view

















Here is what it looks like squeezing a cell phone into the area where the resistor is. 










Here was the bad resistor.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Way to go. Nice fix. I fully share your feelings about that dealer. I am curious what they expected you to do. Were they wanting to replace your cvt transmission. Unless you are over the mileage it should have a 10 year warranty.

As for part prices, that was pretty underhanded of the guy at the parts counter to try and up the price like that. Its always worth calling a few dealers, as in my experience for some reason they have different pricing. The same dealer can be cheaper for one part and then more expensive for another. Other sad fact I have learned is that the service managers often have zero automotive repair experience and can be prone to spouting bs and you rarely get to speak to the actual person working on your car.

I am surprised that the resistor does not seem readily available in the aftermarket. It was used on other models prior to 2009

Altima 1993-2001

Frontier 1998-2004

Stanza 1993-1997

Versa 2007-2012

Xterra 2000-2004


----------



## r81984 (Nov 27, 2017)

The dealer that did the "Diagnosis" just said need to remove the transmission and sent him on his way. They said nothing about a drop resistor. I saw the receipt he had for this top notch "Diagnosis" from the dealership. 

I found about the drop resistor online and found the part number. I then called a different dealership who gave me a price of $73ish, but did not have it in stock. They said the only stock was at a dealer an hour away. I then called that dealer and they quoted me $69.85 over the phone. 
I realize each dealer has slightly different prices. But then when my aunt when to that dealer the next day they tried to up charge her $30. Nissan dealers are just shit holes. 
They have techs that think plugging in a $20 scan tool is a diagnosis and who have no idea how to use alldata or even just google. This experience has shown me nissan dealers are simply jokes.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You cannot tarnish them all with same brush. There are decent dealerships. Best thing would be to complain about that specific dealership, and naming them and where they are. You could also ask to speak to the parts manager or his boss to express your disatisfaction as to the price switcheroo. 

Your cousin is lucky to have you helping him out!


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Great catch! Great write-up! Thanks for sharing.

Seems like a poor location vibration-wise.

They used to place these (for other devices) on the firewalls.


----------

